# What color is this bunny?! ***PICTURES***



## KrystalMarie (Oct 13, 2010)

So I bred my black Mini Rex and she had seven babies, four black, two brown, and one odd colored one. I had never seen one like her. We ended up keeping her. Her name is George (we didn't know she was a girl before we named her.)
I was just wondering if you guys would know what color this is??


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 13, 2010)

The color is Tort (also called Tortoise or Tortoiseshell), but what did you breed your doe to? That certainly isn't a Mini Rex coat!


----------



## KrystalMarie (Oct 13, 2010)

I bred her with another Mini Rex.

Here are some pictures of her parents.










This is Pickles, the mom.









And, this is Super Bunny, the dad.


Both Mini Rex's. Or atleast thats what they told me they were.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 13, 2010)

I have to say that Pickles doesn't look like a rex. But maybe it is the picture. Also George doesn't look like a rex. Just doesn't have the fur like a rex does. Very cute though!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 13, 2010)

I love bunnies!!  I love the torti color...sooo pretty!!!


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 13, 2010)

Super Bunny is a Mini Rex, but Pickles is an outcross. She might have one parent that was a Mini Rex, but the other parent clearly wasn't - her type is off, and she has a normal coat, not the rex coat. Same with George. They are cute buns, though!


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 14, 2010)

She does look like a really dark tort.

I'm glad to see a rex cross with smooth fur. I've always found that they have the smooth fur. My guy was a mini rex/holland. He had smooth fur too and so does my other rex cross mutt.

I like the name George. We had a Sam that became Sammy later on.


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 14, 2010)

TheSheepGirl said:
			
		

> I'm glad to see a rex cross with smooth fur. I've always found that they have the smooth fur. My guy was a mini rex/holland. He had smooth fur too and so does my other rex cross mutt.


That's because the normal coat is dominant,  the rex coat is recessive. 

Were there any rex-coated babies in Pickles' litter? If one of her parents was a Mini Rex, some of her offspring should turn out rex, since you are breeding to a rex. In a sample group as small as one litter, you might or might not get rex babies, but if she never has any rex-coated offspring, it may be that she's more of a mix than I thought. Since you know that George's (Georgia's?) father is a Mini Rex, it is highly probable that you will get some rex-coated babies from her, if you breed her to a rex.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 14, 2010)

I've been stating that rex coat is recessive for a while now. i've only rarely seen rex fured rex crosses. I did see a satin rex cross with satined rex fur.


----------



## KrystalMarie (Oct 14, 2010)

My white one, Oscar came from the same litter as Pickles and she is waay bigger! 
Usually when Pickles has babies only one turns out like the dad. It's always the same color as him and male haha. But of course I always end up giving it a girl name the last one was Tilly lol!  
I'm horrible at naming my rabbits lol.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Oct 21, 2010)

Different names/nic names for the same color: Tortoiseshell, Tort, or Black Tort (to differentiate from Blue Tort).  Cute.    Interesting fur, huh?  I'd have thought Pickles was a mutt.


----------



## ZCrazychicklady (Nov 21, 2010)

So, the dad is Castor and mom is Black?  Where did that Tort come from?
And by all means, you folks are right about Pickles, no way is she a pure MR with that coat on.  I thought more like a Satin when I first glanced at the picture.
I raise MR but I am not as well versed in color crossings as some of you are.  I just know the best way to get good colored Castors is to breed to good colored Castors and stay away from crossing with Black because they get too black on the hair tips (been there and done that enough times  )
I don't have Torts at all, so I get a little confused on how that plays into things.  I finally think I understand how Chocolate happens, and that was an accomplishment!


----------



## Bunnylady (Nov 21, 2010)

ZCrazychicklady said:
			
		

> So, the dad is Castor and mom is Black?  Where did that Tort come from?


Tort is the result of self genes (aa) at the A locus, and non-extension genes (ee) at the E locus. 
Black is the result of self genes (aa) at the A locus, and a normal extension gene (E_) at the E locus.
Castor is the result of an Agouti gene at the A locus (A_), and a normal extension gene (E_) at the E locus.

Since Self (a) is recessive to Agouti (A), it is possible for an Agouti to carry, but not express, a self gene, and pass it on to its offspring. Non-extension (e) is recessive to normal extension (E), so it is possible for Black and Castor to carry, but not express, a non-extension gene, and pass it on to their offspring, too. So this Black rabbit is aaEe, and the Castor is AaEe. When a baby inherits the recessives from both parents, the result is aaee, or Tort.


----------

